# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Martín pescador en Los Canchales

## F. Lázaro

El jueves por la mañana me dí un garbeo por el embalse de Los Canchales y en el espigón grande de la margen izquierda del embalse, me encontré este amiguito tomando el sol.



Vaya bicho más desconfiado... a la mínima que me acercaba, se alejaba, así que pasito a pasito acercándome a él y con el zoom a toda caña para poder retratarlo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Muchas gracias Federico por la preciosa fotografía que nos muestras.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

F.Lázaro buena foto, es verdad, bastante desconfiados son los Martines pescadores, el año pasado teníamos localizada una pareja con su nido y no sabia que lo hacían en los taludes de la rivera en  un agujero como los abejarucos.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Bonita y difícil foto.
Suelen ser muy esquivos.
Su plumaje, al igual que los abejarucos, es muy espectacular.

----------


## ben-amar

Guapa foto; al menos tú has podido pillarlo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Gracias Federico, excelente foto y preciosa ave.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias artista por la foto... me encanta!! El pasado otoño, observé uno en la margen derecha del Fresnedas.
No logré acercarme a el a menos de 100 metros y de las aves que visitan el embalse diría que es el más desconfiado de todos.
Un saludo y grande ese foto.

----------

